# My little DRL LED "project" on my CC 2011



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*My DRL LED "project" on my CC 2011*

Today i received my DRL LED from Achtuning Korea in my post.
The idé to get these DRL LED lights, i got from this thread started by Dion : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4982673-CC-What-I-Did-There/page6

Here are some pictures after unpacking, and of course i get new pictures when they installed.


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

You are a bigger man than me..... I could not justify 500.00 for DRL/ turn signals. I am sure they will work and look great.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

too rich for my bloooooooood but ...


HAVE FUN!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Epence said:


> too rich for my bloooooooood but ...
> 
> 
> HAVE FUN!


 I`m not rich, just want these LED lights so much in lack of missing LED on the CC.
Seen pictures of the CC with these lights, and it look great!ic:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

CC R line said:


> I`m not rich, just want these LED lights so much in lack of missing LED on the CC.
> Seen pictures of the CC with these lights, and it look great!ic:


i did not mean it that way about being rich or not, it's just stating the LED lights cost a bit too much, that's all.


----------



## dmartine (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd love to see a DIY on how they go in and how to make them work.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Epence said:


> i did not mean it that way about being rich or not, it's just stating the LED lights cost a bit too much, that's all.


That`s ok, hope the look will justify the price a bit when i get them mounted.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

dmartine said:


> I'd love to see a DIY on how they go in and how to make them work.


I properly get someone to do the job for me, but here is the album for installation of the DRL, that is on the side where i ordered these lights from Achtuning Korea. Enjoy!
http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj115/AchKorPic/Misc Parts/ledcapsule/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ36


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

i was thinking of going this route but if i do decide to do leds i'd rather dish out the money and get OEM S6 Leds and get them custom molded into the rline bumper.

can you get some daytime driving shots ?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

kimchi29 said:


> i was thinking of going this route but if i do decide to do leds i'd rather dish out the money and get OEM S6 Leds and get them custom molded into the rline bumper.
> 
> can you get some daytime driving shots ?


My personal thinking, is that these LED lights look better since these are original lights for the CC and just "modified" with LED light and LED blinkers. They will fit my R-line bumper perfect.

I was also checking out the OEM S6 LED, and for me they would cost 699$, these cost 499$
So there was no doubt in my mind. As i said, this is my personal thinking.

If you follow this link and see #126, you get an idé of how it will look.
I have not installed them on my car yet, but when i have pictures will follow.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nally-found-the-answer-to-our-LED-DRL-s/page4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

CC R line said:


> I was also checking out the OEM S6 LED, and for me they would cost 699$, these cost 499$
> So there was no doubt in my mind. As i said, this is my personal thinking.


... Not to mention the custom work to get it to appropriately fit the CC front bumper. 

By the way, I did post a better picture representing these things in day light. Can't wait to see the "installed" pics! Especially since you're ahead of me with the HID/LED upgrades elsewhere on the car. :thumbup:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> ... Not to mention the custom work to get it to appropriately fit the CC front bumper.
> 
> By the way, I did post a better picture representing these things in day light. Can't wait to see the "installed" pics! Especially since you're ahead of me with the HID/LED upgrades elsewhere on the car. :thumbup:


Can`t wait to get them installed on my car.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally got an agreement with a tuning company to install my new DRL LED lights on friday 23 of september.
So hopefully i can post ic: next weekend.


----------



## Heelfan71 (Jul 26, 2011)

so do these run in the daylight instead of your head lights? Just curious.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Heelfan71 said:


> so do these run in the daylight instead of your head lights? Just curious.


That`s how i understand it. At least that is my plan.
Think they maybe gonna be connected with the parking light, but anyway i will tell you all how they are connected when the job is done.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Finally my DRL LED is mounted*

Then my DRL LED lights are mounted, and I'm very happy with the result. The pictures was not easy to take in a dark garage with bad light, but I promise to post pic from daytime also soon.
As you see i took pictures from all light situations, but ordinary i will use the DRL with parking light. Also i got a switch too turn of the DRL, what is necessary during the night/dark.

PS! It looks like the ordinary lights are on with the pictures of only parking and DRL lights, but that is just the blitz reflecting. 

*DRL with parking light.*

























*DRL and ordinary lights*









*Parking and LED turn light on*









*This is the switch to turn off the LED running lights. Of course, the LED turn signals still function..*


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

Nice, just hope they come down in price


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Superb, but $500 is insane. $200 IMO plus a core charge.


----------



## mahmoudwifi (Oct 22, 2011)

it looks excellant..

can u help me to get one like this by any mean.. i want them badly.

if it is possible can u give me all the details how to order one .

thank u so much for ur cooperation


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

mahmoudwifi said:


> it looks excellant..
> 
> can u help me to get one like this by any mean.. i want them badly.
> 
> ...


You welcome.
If you follow this link, you should have no problem ordering them. 
http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033

PS! 
When i orded them 5-6 weeks ago, they was beginning to go empty so maybe you should email them first to get status...


----------



## mahmoudwifi (Oct 22, 2011)

CC R line said:


> You welcome.
> If you follow this link, you should have no problem ordering them.
> http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033
> 
> ...


thank u so mutch..
one more thing.. these LED DRL r they so bright like the one in the Audi's cars ?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

mahmoudwifi said:


> thank u so mutch..
> one more thing.. these LED DRL r they so bright like the one in the Audi's cars ?


I have seen the Audi LED`s, and they are pretty bright.
But i since i have not compared them, i will be carefull to say.

If i should make a tip, i would say that Audi LED are the brightes but that don`t mean these not are bright enough. 
I like the light on these one very much.


----------



## mahmoudwifi (Oct 22, 2011)

I have ordered it  and received it today 
thank u so mutch 

i have one question .. do i need to install a switch to turn the DRL off and on ?
if i did not install the switch then what will be the case ? will the DRL be ON all the time or what?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

mahmoudwifi said:


> I have ordered it  and received it today
> thank u so mutch
> 
> i have one question .. do i need to install a switch to turn the DRL off and on ?
> if i did not install the switch then what will be the case ? will the DRL be ON all the time or what?


Cogratulation! You will not regret.

You dont need this switch, but how the rules is in norway, i choose to have the choise to turne of the DRL LED light. 
I have connected these lights to the parking light, therefore the DRL LED is on as long i don`t have the original main switch on 0 or AUTO. 
In AUTO the lights and LED DRL in coming on when it`s dark enough outside.

Could have connected them to the original DRL light on the car, that i can choose to activate/deactivate in the MDF menu. 
But then the DRL LED would not be active when the main lights is activated. Hope this make sense.


----------



## DM BROOKLYN (Nov 4, 2011)

where can i order a pair for myself?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

DM BROOKLYN said:


> where can i order a pair for myself?


If you follow the link in post 20 on this thread, then it should be possible. Good luck


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Finaly pictures in daytime*

At last i have done some pictures in daytime of my DRL LED lights.
Have also changed my bi-xenon lights from 4300K to 6000K. Maybe not so easy to see in daytime.

Also i planned to do my fog light in 6000K in not so long time.

park and LED

















Bi-Xenon 6000K and LED


----------

